# [Βοήθεια] Νέα ελληνικά πανελλαδικών



## m_unknown (Jun 25, 2018)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Τώρα το καλοκαίρι θέλω να αφιερώσω πολύ χρόνο στα νέα ελληνικά(σύνταξη, γραμματική, έκθεση, λογοτεχνία, περιλήψεις κλπ.) για τις πανελλαδικές, αλλά και για προσωπικό όφελος.
Θα 'θελα να μου πείτε και να μου προτείνετε υλικό, για να κάτσω να διαβάσω και να εξασκηθώ.
Μπορώ να ψάξω στο internet να βρω διάφορα πάνω στα νέα ελληνικά, αλλά θέλω μια δεύτερη γνώμη στο τι είναι καλο διαβάσω, ώστε να αποκτήσω πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο και να μπορώ να γράφω και να μιλάω σώστα τα ελληνικά μου.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2018)

Την ερώτηση αυτή την ρώτησε κάποιος πριν λίγο καιρό, και υπήρξαν πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες απαντήσεις. 
Τώρα, δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι καταλαβαίνω την ερώτηση. Για το πώς γράφουμε περιλήψεις, πώς κάνουμε ασκήσεις κλπ είμαι σίγουρη ότι κυκλοφορούν διάφορα βοηθήματα.
Για πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο, εγώ θα έλεγα να διαβάζεις τα πάντα. Ό,τι πέφτει στα χέρια σου, από λογοτεχνία μέχρι τα φυλλάδια με τις οδηγίες στα φάρμακα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2018)

Καλησπέρα, νεαρέ φίλε μας. Κάποιοι θα θεωρούσαν περίεργο το να ζητάς τη βοήθεια μεταφραστών προκειμένου να προετοιμαστείς για τις πανελλαδικές. Πιο φυσιολογικό θα ήταν να ζητήσεις τις συμβουλές κάποιου καθηγητή σου ή κάποιου φροντιστή-προπαρασκευαστή. Όπως ξέρουμε, σε κάποιο βαθμό η επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις εξαρτάται από συνταγές, από τη γνώση συγκεκριμένων τεχνικών. Αν όμως σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο να βελτιώσεις τις γλωσσικές επιδόσεις σου, η μεταφραστική κοινότητα θα δώσει έμφαση στην πολυμέρεια κατάρτισης που αναφέρει και η SBE: να διαβάζεις τα πάντα. Θα πρόσθετα: διάβασε πράγματα που σε ευχαριστούν (για να μη νιώθεις την επιθυμία να τα παρατήσεις) αλλά και που ταυτόχρονα σε δυσκολεύουν λιγάκι (μόνο από ανηφόρες φτάνεις σε κορυφές) και σε κάνουν να σκέφτεσαι, να προβληματίζεσαι. Διάβασε καλή λογοτεχνία του γούστου σου, αλλά διάβασε και δοκίμια (ιστορία, πολιτισμό, ωραίους οδηγούς για μουσεία, νέα για τις επιστήμες, αρθρογράφους που έχουν καλή σχέση με τη γλώσσα και τη λογική κλπ κλπ). Αυτά τα λίγα για τώρα — και εδώ είμαστε για περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Να μην καπελώσω τη συζήτηση με τις προσωπικές μου προτιμήσεις.


----------



## sarant (Jun 27, 2018)

Αφού το θέλεις και για προσωπικό όφελος, διάβασε πολλή λογοτεχνία. Και δοκίμια βέβαια, που σου συστήνει ο προηγούμενος φίλος, αλλά μην αμελείς τη λογοτεχνία.

Και κάτι ακόμα, μάθε να ανοίγεις λεξικά, όπως το Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής.

Θα το βρεις, μαζί με πολλούς άλλους ανεκτίμητους γλωσσικούς πόρους, εδώ:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/index.html


----------

